# Let's face it Northeast, it's never going to snow...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

With a high of 67* F today, and really only rain in the forecast, I'm about ready to throw in the towel for the season. At least I got to plow 3x, paid for most of the cost of my plow. I guess I might as well clean up the plow and put it away for storage :crying::crying:.

I don't think we'll get any more plowable snow for the rest of this "winter." What do you guys think?

(I'm trying reverse psycology- anyone who has been on this forum for a few years knows this actually "worked" two seasons ago when I posted the same thing...snowed like 24" here about a week after posting- let's hope the same thing happens this year!)


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

still got 3 months of snow potential. Sometimes even april. We had snow last apr13th.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

mkwl;481962 said:


> With a high of 67* F today, and really only rain in the forecast, I'm about ready to throw in the towel for the season. At least I got to plow 3x, paid for most of the cost of my plow. I guess I might as well clean up the plow and put it away for storage :crying::crying:.
> 
> I don't think we'll get any more plowable snow for the rest of this "winter." What do you guys think?
> 
> (I'm trying reverse psycology- anyone who has been on this forum for a few years knows this actually "worked" two seasons ago when I posted the same thing...snowed like 24" here about a week after posting- let's hope the same thing happens this year!nod


Well maybe in NJ...Here in NH I expect to back into the white stuff soon...


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I sence that either Sunday night-Monday there might be something "plowable" payup


----------



## JetTruck (Dec 24, 2007)

*Thanks to the NEW plows !*

I told friends and family they have to pitch in, it's not snowing 'cause I bought a NEW plow...they owe us for the warm weather (NE)


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

MOWBIZZ;482012 said:


> Well maybe in NJ...Here in NH I expect to back into the white stuff soon...


Yeah well- send it down here!


----------



## Chevytruck85 (Nov 22, 2004)

cant complain here its been a hell of a season so far!! Good time to catch up on some small jobs and maitnance.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

This is only the beginning of January and this is the Northeast. Anything can happen. It gets very warm, and brutally cold. February can be a big month for snow. It's still early yet so keep your chins up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you count Buffalo Northeast the official total is 37 inched but it's closer to 55. It was 65 today 30's by the weekend


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm glad for a little break. We have had about 35" of snow here in Pittsfield, and I plowed eight times so far this season. We will get more snow...


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

PlowMan03;482015 said:


> I sence that either Sunday night-Monday there might be something "plowable" payup


Yeah according to the Mad Man, it's looking promising thus far. But lets not get our hopes up just yet..........


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Its supposed to be cold again by next week and maybe a storm coming , winter isnt over yet....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

warm is a good thing. it means big snow to come!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

grandview, I gotta say, your snow plow season countdown clock could be a jinx. if its not, it's still depressing to me. lol.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

dakotasrock;483240 said:


> grandview, I gotta say, your snow plow season countdown clock could be a jinx. if its not, it's still depressing to me. lol.


I agree, but maybe there is a method too his madness?


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

stroker79;483238 said:


> warm is a good thing. it means big snow to come!


It was in the upper 40's today and will be getting a big dump in less than 48 hrs!


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

stroker79;483238 said:


> warm is a good thing. it means big snow to come!


I agree! And the warm weather melted a lot of my stacks so will be nice to have places to push the snow again!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

v-plower;485162 said:


> I agree! And the warm weather melted a lot of my stacks so will be nice to have places to push the snow again!


yeah exactly. although i like the big stacks but they were getting a bit too big and unmanagable. now we can start over!:crying:


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like the snow is comming Sunday Night into Monday! I'll take it!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

stroker79;485180 said:


> yeah exactly. although i like the big stacks but they were getting a bit too big and unmanagable. now we can start over!:crying:


I actually thought there was a bug on my screen! lol good one!


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

never gonna snow?

Hell, here it feels like it never stops

I hate snow


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

After seeing a few predictions and stuff, it looks as if North NJ is gonna get hit pretty nice tonight!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I think he right I wasted my money on a new toro, I'm glad i didnt get the plow this year


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

everytime i look on accuweather, it seems the northeast is getting a "big" storm. At least u Maine guys do!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

YA, I'd have to say its going to snow here lol.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

o well, at least I can take the t-tops off on my t/a then if it stays warm.

I'm ready to start pulling my Brown edger around again and get back on one of my Z's.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

We ended up getting NOTHING out of this storm- were predicedd to get 6-8" last night and today and got nothing but a dusting :crying::realmad: EVERY forecast was WAY off!:crying:


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

mkwl;486654 said:


> We ended up getting NOTHING out of this storm- were predicedd to get 6-8" last night and today and got nothing but a dusting :crying::realmad: EVERY forecast was WAY off!:crying:


Haha... We got three inches down, and more on the way,,. up to 6" probably...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Lubold8431;486680 said:


> Haha... We got three inches down, and more on the way,,. up to 6" probably...


Why would you laugh at the guy that did not receive any of the snow that was in the forecast and then throw in his face about the snow that you have gotten. That is :realmad: up......


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Burkartsplow;486688 said:


> Why would you laugh at the guy that did not receive any of the snow that was in the forecast and then throw in his face about the snow that you have gotten. That is :realmad: up......


Dude... lighten up. I was just messing with him... besides, I think he knows that...


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

mkwl;486654 said:


> We ended up getting NOTHING out of this storm- were predicedd to get 6-8" last night and today and got nothing but a dusting EVERY forecast was WAY off!


Same here bro, NWS issued a "Heavy Snow Warning" and they were calling for at least 5"-8" with a possibility of more but once again, we got hosed!!! Heavy rain all through the night, then got about an inch of slush!!! Only had to salt a little:crying:!! I guess I should have been a weatherman, I could be totally wrong 95% of the time and still get paid!! Well, maybe later in the week and then again next week, but we'll see. In the meantime, have one on me, cause I feel your pain!!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm in suffolk, thought we were getting 3-6". We got NOTHING but rain. Now I cant even do my other work because of all of the mud.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

bluerage94;486766 said:


> I'm in suffolk, thought we were getting 3-6". We got NOTHING but rain. Now I cant even do my other work because of all of the mud.


Looks like we're all in the same boat!!! (Yes, pun intended!!)


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*What a Joke!!!!!*

In all the years doing this stuff (plowing) i have never been soo pissed off!!! This looked like a sure thing 6-8 inches than down to 1-3.....i watched very closely Weather Tap.Com and saw the rain snow line barely move:realmad: I woke at 3am and 4:30am only to see rain. We seem to be in a pattern, the High Pressures off the coast have such an effect on the coastle storms.....sucks for us LIers!!!!! Hope some of you made $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

We were supposed to get 2-4 or 3-5". We got nothing but rain. WTF


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Lubold8431;486680 said:


> Haha... We got three inches down, and more on the way,,. up to 6" probably...


Gee, thanks for rubbing more salt into the wound :realmad::crying:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys dont feel bad. I have had more than a few busts here too. Supposed to get heavy lake effect, bam wind kicks up and goes south I have had 2 plowable events and that is it. I think we should go on strike to make it snow, LOL


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Got about an inch of slushy snow on the pavement and almost two on the grass. Was very disappointed. We were calling for 3-6, and they were still saying it on Jersey 12 news at 4AM. I believe they said heavy snow warning still in effect and 4-7 inches for northern New Jersey. I looked at outside and started cursing it stopped and they were still saying that. Now that blows my mind even more than the fact that they were off by so much, just like new years eve. Mike


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Right...they were way the f... off....and why don't we do something about it. We all knew that the warm temps were not going to allow such an event, but they are the experts. We are paying for these forecasts (NWS) with our taxes....as well as the wasted funds for there inability to put forth an accurate forecast.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

ppandr;487042 said:


> Right...they were way the f... off....and why don't we do something about it. We all knew that the warm temps were not going to allow such an event, but they are the experts. We are paying for these forecasts (NWS) with our taxes....as well as the wasted funds for there inability to put forth an accurate forecast.


That is true. Good point


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

mkwl;486965 said:


> Gee, thanks for rubbing more salt into the wound :realmad::crying:


Well, If it makes you feel any better, I made more work for myself today at one of my customer's. Did some turf plowing. Ripped up about a 6-8' section of sod and threw it all over. What a mess. The ground warmed up alot over the last week or so, and nothing is frozen. Actually ripped up some gravel at my own house too...

Spring time will be busy with cleanups...


----------

